# CEM New PCT Combos On Sale



## CEM Store (Sep 12, 2009)

We???re about to Serve up something BIG:

With bulking season upon us, CEM has decided to come to the rescue. Your one stop shop for all PCT products just got better. Starting today we are introducing new PCT combos that will meet and exceed all your research chemical needs. These new PCT combos have everything you could ever imagine and then some. Whether your needs are few or many, CEMproducts has you covered. And at a new discounted rate this is your best opportunity to get highest quality research chems at the lowest possible price. Here are the new combos and the retail price, along with the new discounted rate. Be sure to stop by the store and stock up while you can. 

THREE COURSE COMBO'S:
Tamox/Clomi/LiquiDex $174.97 / $149.99
Tamox/Clomi/Stane $204.97 / $184.99
Tamox/Clomi/Letro $174.97 / $149.99

FOUR COURSE COMBO'S:
Tamox/Clomi/Letro/Clen $249.95 / $205.99 
Tamox/Clomi/Letro/Cia $239.95 / $199.99
Tamox/Clomi/Letro/Dutast $239.95 / $199.99

SEVEN COURSE COMBO???S:
Tamox/Clomi/Letro/Clen/Keto/Cia/Dutast $419.91 / $349.99 

http://www.cemproducts.com/researchchemicals.html

CEM Store


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2009)

Check out the new CEM Newsletter, it has all the updated information for the new PCT combo sales, SARMs S4 and nPT 141 both products coming soon.

http://site.cemproducts.com/sept/

CEM Store


----------

